

NASA scientist finds evidence of alien life - pelf
http://www.digitaltrends.com/international/nasa-scientist-finds-evidence-of-alien-life/

======
yuvadam
_"Two possibilities exist: Either we are alone in the Universe or we are not.
Both are equally terrifying."_ \- Arthur C. Clarke

------
nolite
The fact that this came through FoxNews kills all credibility for me

~~~
baddox
To my memory, all of Fox News' bogus stuff is directly related to one thing:
partisanship. I can't think of any lie or mistake they've published that would
make me doubt the legitimacy of this article.

~~~
bandushrew
They lie, or publish unverified pap, whenever it suits their agenda.

I have no specific knowledge regarding whether, or how, this news article
might fit their agenda,

Clearly in this situation it is appropriate to assume that they are lying, or
at the very least publishing unverified pap, and to wait for evidence that may
indicate they are not.

------
DuncanIdaho
If I got a dime for every time NASA scientist has found alien life...

